

Cutting the GitHub Pages Gem - JiPi
https://github.com/blog/1581-cutting-the-github-pages-gem

======
zeckalpha
Cutting -- an ambiguous verb, which could mean it's exact opposite.

~~~
jared314
I'm not sure what you mean. Cutting and faceting precious stones is a
manufacturing step in the production of gems of the quality needed for
jewelry. It seems like a reasonable metaphor for finishing and releasing
something called a "gem".

~~~
zeckalpha
I get the pun, but it could mean that they were deprecating it, or dropping
support.

------
captn3m0
Non-rubyist here. Can anyone explain in simple terms what this gem does? It
looks like it provides you a copy of the jekyll gem, but users had that
already with gem install jekyll.

~~~
benbalter
It installs Jekyll, and its dependencies, which users would have done
normally, but explicitly locks the version into the same version used on the
GitHub Pages server, ensuring that your local build environment matches the
GitHub build environment as closely as possible. This is especially important
when new versions of Jekyll are released (often with new features) and the
GitHub pages servers are updated. Builds in one environment may otherwise
behave differently from builds in another.

